# Funeral song



## bizzyfingers

Is it just me being an avid lover of music or am I morbid? Have you picked the songs you must have played at your funeral? Here are my two songs.

Bob Marley - Three little birds
The Beatles - Come together


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Chris Rea- This is the road to Hell


----------



## bizzyfingers

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Chris Rea- This is the road to Hell


A19 truly is the road to hell like!


----------



## Mick

my father had 3 at his Cremation.

coming in:






when his body was being lowered into the floor (into the oven room):






and going out (dad was an englishman who settled in scotland, also in Navy):






I think they suited him well, and would like somehting similar.


----------



## Deano

yes I am serious. yes my mates and family would pee themselves laughing.


----------



## herbiedacious

My two
Jethro Tull Lifes a long song
Polyphonic Spree Light and day



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225

bizzyfingers said:


> Bob Marley - Three little birds


We had that played at my dad's funeral. An awesome choice mate! :thumb:

As for me I'd probably go with :

Faith No More : Surprise You're Dead

That'd be an easy choice as it'd make me laugh. As for more meaningful songs I don't even know what to choose. I'm sat here next to about 800+ CDs and I'm stumped! :lol:


----------



## Bowler

Mine would be Time to say good bye (Sarah Brightman)
Brother wants Wake me up before you go go (Wham)


----------



## tzotzo




----------



## rob750

I was thinking of the Monty Python classic Always look on the bright side of life


----------



## -Kev-




----------



## nick.s

At my dads funeral, we had his favourite artist, Eric Clapton. A few choice songs that meant something between him and my mum. I struggle to listen to them anymore, but thats another story.

For mine, I've always jokingly said I want AC/DC's Highway to Hell playing. But thinking more realistically, I'd go for something slightly less obtuse  I've always been a lover of music before my generation, and would probably pick something along the lines of Jimi Hendrix's Little Wing.


----------



## jontymo

Love the Queen suggestion "who wants to live forever"

A long time ago "1998" at my brothers funeral we had The Star Trek theme, my bro was a huge fan of anything to do with sci fi.


----------



## happmadison1978

Some great suggestions here.

Mine: Stevie Ray Vaughan: Life By the Drop or Life Without You

Lynyrd Skynyrd: Freebird or Tuesdays Gone


----------



## Alex_225

rob750 said:


> I was thinking of the Monty Python classic Always look on the bright side of life


We had that at the end of my dad's funeral. Was a nice uplifting song and he was a huge Phython fan too. Life of Brian was one of his favourite movies. :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

Any of my friends in the forces, same as Mick

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=GB#/watch?v=9XVVZPefbR4

My old scout leader, a huge friend and influence in my life, one of those truly special people

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=GB#/watch?v=vkY2SqS1Sj8

And I always liked this as a big send off tune

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=GB#/watch?v=UMwcGPjYAIk

But no, never thought about it :lol:


----------



## Richors

I have told the wife i want 'Nothing else matters' by Metallica - not sure why tbh.
Want the instrumental version by Apocalypta going in and the live version by the band coming out..................weird to have such a plan?

Ha ha


----------



## Reggie-Z4

I want this at mine...

Oasis - stop crying your heart out






One of their best, still brings a tear....


----------



## DesertDog

"Casta Diva" from Bellini's "Norma" for the in...

"In My Time Of Dying" by the Zep for the out...


----------



## svended

My songs would have to be.

Mike and the mechanics - The living years.





Dire Straits - Brothers in arms.


----------



## Shiny

My grandad died, they had the usual speech about being reunited with my gran who died a few years earlier. He was a big Vera Lyn fan so they played "We'll meet again" as his coffin went into the oven. There wasn't a dry eye in the building. Now knowing my grandad, if the afterlife exists, he would be looking down and having a laugh at that and all the silly buggers shedding a tear for him, which made me smile.

So with that in mind, I want Smashing Pumpkins' For Martha. It's long slow and sad and, if anyone does actually like me in this life, hopefully it will a bring a tear to their eye while at the same time knowing that I'm having a good, but dead, laugh about it.


----------



## Kriminal

These are the three we're having at Dad's funeral on Wednesday :

(on the way in)....Mario Lanza - I'll walk with God.....apparently, this one my Dad liked. It sounds quite sad/sorrowful, in my opinion, but suits as an entry song, and bursts into a bit of classical/operatic type singing, which Dad always liked.

(after a Poem is read out, which my youngest Niece wrote)....Lonestar - I'm already there.....this was one which we learnt of back in Florida, on holiday. It kind of touches a chord with us all, and was re-jigged later on as a song released for the American Soldiers - quite touching, but quite uplifting for us too as it brings back memories of our happy holidays we shared. First heard by us in Busch Gardens.

(exit song)....Elton John - Can you feel the love tonight.....again, another song that touched us on our holiday's in Florida. This was probably my Dad's favourite Disney song, and he loved the show when we watched it over there (in Florida). For me, to listen to the lyrics, and the music, it just makes for a classic 'end of show' type song; I imagine the writing coming up at the end of a film.


----------



## bizzyfingers

Kriminal said:


> These are the three we're having at Dad's funeral on Wednesday :
> 
> (on the way in)....Mario Lanza - I'll walk with God.....apparently, this one my Dad liked. It sounds quite sad/sorrowful, in my opinion, but suits as an entry song, and bursts into a bit of classical/operatic type singing, which Dad always liked.
> 
> (after a Poem is read out, which my youngest Niece wrote)....Lonestar - I'm already there.....this was one which we learnt of back in Florida, on holiday. It kind of touches a chord with us all, and was re-jigged later on as a song released for the American Soldiers - quite touching, but quite uplifting for us too as it brings back memories of our happy holidays we shared. First heard by us in Busch Gardens.
> 
> (exit song)....Elton John - Can you feel the love tonight.....again, another song that touched us on our holiday's in Florida. This was probably my Dad's favourite Disney song, and he loved the show when we watched it over there (in Florida). For me, to listen to the lyrics, and the music, it just makes for a classic 'end of show' type song; I imagine the writing coming up at the end of a film.


So sorry for your loss man


----------



## alan_mcc

Being serious here, I'd want The Funeral by Band of Horses.

Apt song I know, also one of my favourites! Seen the band play live and they were amazing also, having slept in a police station afterwards it's a memory me and my family will never forget I guess. Lot of good memories associated with that song.

:thumb:


----------



## cotter

This is something we talk about now and then, and I still can't really decide. Lou Reid Perfect Day definitely, possibly Brothers in Arms, but other than that I'm not sure TBH


----------



## nilitara

Going underground by the Jam LOL, been serious I'd like "in my life" by the Beatles 

Nige


----------



## Ross




----------



## fretfret

Burn, Deep Purple


----------



## dagoatla




----------



## Fatman Soldier

Played at my other halfs Grandads

a very very moving song imo.






It makes me well up every time i hear it.


----------



## Dixondmn

Tony Bennet - The best is yet to come. 
and/or 
Georgia - by Ray Charles


----------



## The Cueball

That is all.

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs

Celebrate my life, don't mourn my death.






Followed by a MASSIVE party.

Yes I'm serious and don't call me Shirley.


----------



## buck-egit

This will be mine .....


----------



## President Swirl

Skid Row- Darkened room, Queen- who wants to live forever, Skid Row- Wasted time. There are plenty more, these are the ones that spring to mind. Maybe a couple of cheery Paradise lost numbers.


----------



## rob28

At Dads funeral back in 2004 we had

1) Queen - Those were the days of our lives. He was a big Queen fan and it seemed to fit. 
2) Freda Payne - Band of Gold. It was No1 when Mum & Dad got married.
3) The Beatles - Hey Jude. It was the first song they danced to together.

People commented they were a strange selection but they all had a meaning.


----------



## Grinnall v8

These 2:wave:


----------



## Alex_225

I'm thinking, carry me in to this track. Carried by Stormtroopers obviously!






Lowered into the flames to this :






and to end....


----------



## TheGav

The most moving song ever imo


----------



## d6dph

I decided on this one about seven years ago, My mum passed away and I had been listening to this album loads at the time and the chorus made so much sense at the time.

Chorus:
It's a shame we have to die, my dear
No one's getting out of here alive this time
What a way to go, but have no fear
No one's getting out of here alive this time

DOA by the Foo fighters.


----------



## STEALTH K3




----------



## dann2707

this song means so much to me - And the title pretty much sums it up for me. you only get one life - and thats it. Nothing else, why live ur life being so boring and dull. and looking back at chances that you could have taken. You are only your age once, so live like it. Perfect song, amazing band.


----------



## uruk hai

If I'm cremated I want either or both of these !











And as everyone (if there is more than one there ?) is leaving I want this.....


----------



## 123quackers

Well going in would have to be Samuel Barber Adagio for strings

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=KylMqxLzNGo&vq=medium#t=71

Going out Led Zeppelin Stair way to heaven mixed with Lynyrd Skynyrd Free Bird


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

My family know this is what will be played at my funeral.
67 million views so must be popular.


----------



## uruk hai

^^^ Nice song

I would say the lad's no stranger to a fish supper either !


----------



## Manxman302

Haven't chosen mine yet...as I've hopefully got a fair few years left yet to decide this...

We had 'The Wonder of You' by Elvis Presley at my Dad's funeral/cremation as the words meant a huge amount to my Mum and described Dad to a Tee. I can't listen to this song now without filling up... He was a Steam buff (in the good way), so at the Committal stage where the coffin moved forward we had the sound track of a Stanier Class 'Black 5' locomotive pulling out of the station (one of his favourite loco's).... it made the congregation all laugh  and say to us that that was brilliant, and so very apt for him - he would of liked that. I'm sure he would of p155ed himself laughing too!! 

I'll probably have 'The Show Must Go On' by Queen as one of the songs, but not sure of the others...you've got me thinking now...!


----------

